# listening to this board about HCG = nipples on FIRE



## saudiboy89 (Mar 29, 2011)

well not exactly listening someone told me to do 250-500 EOD...I said fuck it and did ED 
am about to get some letro very soon 
is this a better alternative than nolva?
if am taking IGF1 ]
I was planing the letro for the PCT but I need something now


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Mar 29, 2011)

Your about to have some tid ol bittys


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 29, 2011)

saudiboy89 said:


> well not exactly listening someone told me to do 250-500 EOD...I said fuck it and did ED
> am about to get some letro very soon
> is this a better alternative than nolva?
> if am taking IGF1 ]
> I was planing the letro for the PCT but I need something now


 
You need to research more bro.

You shoud have never taken hcg without an ai or at least nolva.  You shouldn't be planning to run letro during pct, just doesn't make sense.  what was your reasoning for using hcg?


----------



## UA_Iron (Mar 29, 2011)

nothing makes my nips grow/irritated/hateful more than HCG

fuck it


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 29, 2011)

damn im running test prop for only 8 weeks my first cycle and bought HCG...having 2nd thoughts now if its really that bad


----------



## GMO (Mar 29, 2011)

saudiboy89 said:


> well not exactly listening someone told me to do 250-500 EOD...I said fuck it and did ED
> am about to get some letro very soon
> is this a better alternative than nolva?
> if am taking IGF1 ]
> I was planing the letro for the PCT but I need something now




The correct amount of HCG on cycle is 250-500mg x2 per week. * NOT* eod and certainly *NOT* ed.  The only time you want to run it eod is while your test ester is clearing.  You also need to be running an AI like Aromasin while on cycle.  HCG will raise estrogen levels and pinning it ed is ridiculous.  So you did two no-nos: No AI and HCG ED..that is a recipe for gyno dude.

Start the Letro at 2.5mg ed and aromasin 25mg ed until the problem is resolved. Then taper down the Letro daily at 2.0/1.5/1.0/.5/.25 and continue running the aromasin at 12.5-25mg eod for the remainder of your cycle.  Then 25/25/12.5/12.5 ED during PCT.

...And get some f**king clomid for PCT, bro.


----------



## Crank (Mar 29, 2011)

smh.... train wreck


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 29, 2011)

a perfect example why people should research and study more before jumping in to aas in a big hurry... Good luck, happy titts! Ooops, i mean trails!


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 29, 2011)

i've personally haven't used HCG during or post cycle since the mid 1990's.....i honestly think for the vast majority of steroid users that it's not a necessary drug......highly overrated imho


----------



## faon (Mar 29, 2011)

wow im shocked after reading this.... you know it make you wonder how much hcg he actually bought lol


----------



## Ravager (Mar 29, 2011)

OP can you take before and after pictures of your new titties?


----------



## mindfreak87 (Mar 29, 2011)

faon said:


> wow im shocked after reading this.... you know it make you wonder how much hcg he actually bought lol



Yeah i am thinking the same thing.


Im only taking 250iu E4d


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 29, 2011)

buy some lip gloss


----------



## TwisT (Mar 29, 2011)

My worst gyno comes from HCG.... it happens

-T


----------



## cutright (Mar 29, 2011)

No problems from it...everyone reacts differently I guess


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Mar 29, 2011)

Do u realy have tits or are u all nipple,


----------

